# broken mantis arm and abdomen seems damaged.



## Adamski (May 29, 2005)

i have a female giant asian and after her last molt she wouldnt take even realy small prey. today when i was handling her i noticed her front ratorial leg was bending out in an awkward way and put her straight back in her enclosure. Also i have noticed there is soomething watery with a brown residue coming out from her abdomen from a gap i cant see. I am worried and would like to know is there anything i can do for her.


----------

